# Plastic covers over high-beam headlights important in 2015 Murano?



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I recently installed an LED kit into the factory halogen low beam headlights in my 2015 Murano. Great improvement and looks amazing, so now I am looking into installing an LED kit into the high beams.

I noticed, however, that there is a plastic cover over the high beams that has to be screwed off to access them. If I install the high beam LED's, I'll have to permanently keep that cover off so that the heat mesh ribbons will fit.

Anyone know if that plastic cover is important? Is it safe to keep that permanently off?

Thanks!


----------

